# Looking for REAL truck info.



## flyboy1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey folks, I am soon going to be in the market for a new Pickup. I currently tow a 2004 27' Citation TT that weighs about 7300 lbs ready to go camping.My 2001 4.7 Tundra still does a good job pulling my trailer but its at 140,000 miles and at some point we want to upgrade to a 5th wheel. I have seen milage as low as 4.5 per gallon towing into the wind and the truck is working at the top of its performance. What I am looking for is real world experience from folks operating one of the trucks i'm considering. My top pick is a Crew Cab F250 6.7 Diesel However unless you want just a seat and a steering wheel they be be pricey. The other trucks I am considering are the F150( ecoboost and 6.2) the GMC sierra 6.2 and the 5.7 Tundra all crew cabs. I really want to know realistic towing millage and overall performance with rigs of similar size and weight. Thanks in advance for the input. I have seen some interesting videos on you tube but I'm not getting the info I am looking for.


----------



## Cruzincat (Oct 6, 2013)

I would wait until you decide on what 5th wheel you want, before you decide on a truck, especially a F150.  It might not be enough truck to pull what you will decide on.  Once you have the 5er you can drop down to the minimum truck that can pull it, in order to save on fuel(when not pulling)


----------



## LEN (Oct 6, 2013)

First of all I am not a Ford fan(seen too many problems Ford will not stand behind, well not true they will stand behind and do nothing) in your position I would consider the Chev diesel and the Dodge diesel also. First determine the largest 5th wheel you could buy. Then search for the truck to do that load. Oh did I say Diesel, I would not consider anything less(gas). MPG should be 12 or better towing and near 20 by itself, look at the largest fuel tank they offer, the more the better or add a fuel tank tool box. Also look at exhaust braking with a big 5th wheel you WILL need it. Sounds like minimum will be a 3/4 ton and a 1 ton might be better.

LEN


----------



## krsmitty (Oct 7, 2013)

Go ahead and get a 3/4 - 1 ton diesel now and be done with it! You will be glad you did. I have a 07 Ram 2500 5.9 CTD and pull a 31' Jayco 5er (10,000 lb loaded). I average around 13 mpg...you will not get that with a gas truck.


----------



## flyboy1 (Oct 7, 2013)

My Father in Law has an 02 F350 dually with a 7.3, he tows a 32' Golden Falcon weighs about 14,000 and he gets about the same millage as you. I am going to bite the bullet and get the Diesel and be done with it. Thanks for the input


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 7, 2013)

wise choice, choose wisely. good luck on a good deal


----------

